# Night Vision Scopes



## beever trapper (Jan 21, 2009)

Anyone here have any experience with night scopes? Good brands? tips? sight in procedures? Im currently in the market for one, want a decent one not a afraid to spend the $$$$$. Any info would be great thanks..


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

If your thinking about using it for game, you'd better look at the DNR regs. here in ND we can NOT use them for shooting or sighting game as far as I know.

You'd better double check.

They are spendy. For good ones go with B.E. Meyers. They have very good scopes and goggles. I don't know if they are civilian use though, the one I've shot through was DOD stuff. But if you want a cheap but decent go with an ATN. There are several brands out there, it just depend on what you want.

good luck.

xdeano


----------



## beever trapper (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks XDeano,

Are the ATN a good bet? Can they handle .30 cal or larger recoil or are they designed for 5.56 type weapons? Or is this not an issue?

It wont be used any where near north dakota or minnesota, or on any game species for that matter. I travel quite a bit for non game invasive species, ( ie hogs) and have no use for it up here.

Thanks again.


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

beever trapper said:


> Anyone here have any experience with night scopes? Good brands? tips? sight in procedures? Im currently in the market for one, want a decent one not a afraid to spend the $$$$$. Any info would be great thanks..


i wouldnt perchase one....my buddy and i went out 2 weeks ago. he brought his ar-15 which is an olympic arms n he had a night vision scope on it with thermal vision. I didnt think it was all that great....but go for it if ya want, i would just hunt full moons or three quarter moons.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

http://www.nightvision.com/

You may want to check them out. I used a lot of Night vision in the USMC and it is far better than using just your eye and moonlight. I can see very well at night but you have a scope or bino set and it is almost like a green day.

One of my realities has one on a AR-15 with a sound suppressor. I only wish we could use them up here in ND for Coyotes. I would have one. I have gone out many times in the snow and you can really see well but now imagine it as if it was still bright out. I do not know how many shots I have taken with his set up but it is a lot probably well over 500 rds.

Chuck Norris doesn't believe in Germany.


----------



## badvegan (Apr 14, 2009)

i have an ATN Trident, picked it up for $1500 its mid range by thier standards, but awesome for mine! the butcher loves it, and the pigs hate it! sometimes i just sleep in the deer blind and wait for hogs to wake me up rooting under the feeders, it sure helps.


----------



## bruceway (9 mo ago)

My discovery was made on the manufacturer's website for night vision goggles - Night Vision Clip-On Systems - AGM Global Vision : Unhindered Visibility and Pinpoint Accuracy - and it is described as follows: They not only design and manufacture thermal and night scopes, but they also sell them and offer you with all of the required information, including maintenance advice. Such durable items and services appeal to me on a number of levels.


----------

